# 55 gallon oscar and parrot aquarium suggestions wanted



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

got plants from walmart and removed all the wires from the plants cheaper than aquatic plants if they look bad i can remove them just trying something new open to suggestions thanks.





url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12203&ppuser=16142]







[/url]
url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12202&limit=recent]







[/url]


please comment looking for suggestions on anything i might need to work on if any thanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice tank! I think the spidery plant that's green with white in the center of the leaves is Ribbon plant, which isn't aquatic, although Petsmart sells it as aquatic and will eventually rot... just keep an eye on it.


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you they are artificial plants so should not rot


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

That oscar will eventually outgrow that tank. Eventually you should either get rid of the parrots or get rid of the oscar. Great tank though!


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you i am going to get a bigger tank soon


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, well, then seeing as they aren't real you're good to go, hahaha. 

Love the first pic' with one of the parrots "peeking" out of the log! XD So cute!


----------



## miketrainer4 (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## ollyboyce (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah nice one i like it!


----------

